
Apply HN: Hairme – Programmable Haircuts for Men - theforceawakens
Problem: I hate haircuts, more so coz 1. I&#x27;m lazy when it comes to doing repetitive things, 2. Hate the time spent in commute, waiting and planning, 3. I have to get it done every month or my mom gets very angry at me, 4. And I hate Great Clips and their stylists. So I&#x27;ll be solving my own problem here. And I know all of my male buddies hate this routine too, yet shell $100 to get Tom Cruise&#x27;s cut.<p>Solution: A programmable helmet, that can be adjusted to fit your head. A video panel with a camera, which takes your picture, lets you choose a hairstyle that will suit your facial profile. You sit, it cuts, and you are done. All in your bathroom, while you are sitting on the toilet maybe. (If you are a multi-tasker like me, sometimes..)<p>Bonus: Get cash back by &quot;recycling&quot; your hair.<p>Progress: Working on initial helmet design and programming architecture. Shooting to have the MVP&#x2F;Beta ready by end of July&#x2F;Aug (hopefully), with one style - Crew Cut. I&#x27;ll be the guinea pig for the first few cuts.<p>Future: Will expand to Women Haircuts&#x2F;styles.<p>Look forward to your feedback. Thanks so much!
======
theforceawakens
Thanks for your feedback thus far. Just wanted to add some more info on the
tech we are looking into for this project: (Still in very crude R&D stages.
May or may not work. But using a single source of energy is something that we
are interested in, at this stage.)

1\. IPL uses light pulsated at a very high wavelength and high spectral
ranges, which destroy the hair. We are looking at a lower wavelength of light
(IPL-lite), which would target only the chromophore in the hair. This will
also de-risk the case of skin burns etc.

2\. Heating is one way of doing it, but I'm not yet sure how effective this
would be, in terms of quality, pre-heating (time and energy) etc. We want to
build a solution that only uses one source of energy (potentially), in this
case light.

3\. Ideally, the v0.01 we are working on will have a fabric attached to the
inside of the helmet which will measure your head coordinates. The mechanical
components will then adjust the height of the diodes (which are evenly spaced
on the inside of the helmet) and then start the IPL-lite process.

4\. We are consulting a prof specializing in light emission and also have an
"advisor" in a dermatologist/scientist specializing in cosmetic laser.

------
extrapickles
If this is serious, the first part sounds reasonable to do, matching face to
hair styles.

Actually cutting hair I don't think one can do cheap enough, even if the only
hairstyle it can do is a bowl cut. The human head is not uniform, and the
actual surface is obscured so you have to find where it is by physical touch,
which is not easy for a robot. You might be able to build a prototype for a
few million, but the production units I can't see being done for less than
$50k (you could spend crazy amounts in R&D to get it lower, but I doubt one
can drive it down to less than $10k).

Main killer is the number of degrees of freedom the robot would need to cut
the hair and the sensitivity in movement so it doesn't injure someone. If
someone figured out how to do that, they could make boatloads of money
applying it to other problems (eg: non-fun nursing tasks, like replacing
bedpans or washing patents of which there is a endless list of complications
stemming from them not getting done often enough).

~~~
thehorbach
Agree, and the IPL itself costs a lot! Additionally, why would a barbershop
buy a tool from you if they can get a barber for a few bucks an hour?

~~~
extrapickles
IPL would be the wrong way to do it. I thought it worked by heating the hair
until it dies, not burning/cutting it off.

You would want to use regular electric barber hair clippers with a vacuum
attachment for cut hair collection.

~~~
robbiemc2
Sorry for the delay. Was unable to post using my account. Unsure why.

I will try to share my thoughts below:

1\. IPL uses light pulsated at a very high wavelength and high spectral
ranges, which destroy the hair. We are looking at a lower wavelength of light
(IPL-lite), which would target only the chromophore in the hair. This will
also de-risk the case of skin burns etc.

2\. Heating is one way of doing it, but I'm not yet sure how effective this
would be, in terms of quality, pre-heating (time and energy) etc. We want to
build a solution that only uses one source of energy (potentially), in this
case light.

3\. Ideally, the v0.01 we are working on will have a fabric attached to the
inside of the helmet which will measure your head coordinates. The mechanical
components will then adjust the height of the diodes (which are evenly spaced
on the inside of the helmet) and then start the IPL-lite process.

4\. We are consulting a prof specializing in light emission and also have an
"advisor" in a dermatologist/scientist specializing in cosmetic laser.

We wanted to be in stealth mode (and will probably still be, hypothetically),
but have to thank YC for this opportunity, to get feedback from smarter folks
than a handful of us.

Yes. This project has the potential to be patented, and possible use-cases are
a bundle.

Please keep your feedback flowing and how this might fail. That is the only
way we will learn and not die.

Thanks so much!

~~~
extrapickles
As far as I can tell, all forms of optical (laser, IPL, etc) hair removal
techniques all kill the hair follicles by causing them to heat up and do not
actually cut the hair. There might be a magic wavelength (or combo of them)
that would cut without killing the follicle, but then you will be burning hair
at that point and would need very good ventilation.

There was a Kickstarter a while back that tried to make a laser shaver, but
they never could demonstrate it working (they had a few very suspect videos)
and it was pulled. I would be very worried about getting scammed when looking
into light based hair trimming.

Basically, any form of light (laser, xenon flashlamp) with a wavelength bigger
than UV pretty much only damages things by heating. UV can do chemical damage
in addition to heat by causing things to fall apart, though the potential for
damage to the eyes is extreme as eyes due not tolerate UV.

However, if something does exist and works, I would love to be proved wrong in
this regard as one can then do some amazing things with the tech.

~~~
theforceawakens
Great points there! Will definitely consider these during our R&D process.
Thanks so much.

------
tim333
Yeah. You could get like 40 vacuum haircutters and mount them helmet style. 30
second haircut.

[https://youtu.be/EMvnu2XATqg?t=2m4s](https://youtu.be/EMvnu2XATqg?t=2m4s)

------
arijon
If I may be frank and please understand I am not trying to be rude .... use
your genius ( building such robot requires some sort of genius ) to solve a
real problem that will have an impact. If getting a haircut is a problem for
you....shave your head, a $10 dollar rechargeable machine can help you do that
and can last a lifetime.

Though, I am wondering what else this technology can be used for. Perhaps the
only way to know is to build it.

------
manav
Robot with scissors and razor blade, what could go wrong?

~~~
theforceawakens
That will be solved with IPL, which has been invented decades ago. No need of
blades.

Here is some more info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intense_pulsed_light](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intense_pulsed_light)

Does this answer your question/concern?

~~~
thehorbach
But IPL is used for Hair Removal treatment not a haircut + you need a special
gel over your skin to make sure that the beam doesn't burn your skin. You sure
about the technology?

------
pjlegato
Building just the suggest-a-haircut software could be a business in itself,
and it's a lot easier to execute than trying to make motorized robotic blades
that cut right next to your head yet don't ever kill or mangle you.

You can put tablets at barbershops and hair salons. The customer takes a
faceshot, then the system recommends various haircuts that suit their face,
complete with renderings of what they'd look like.

------
josephpmay
Do you or any cofounders have experience working in the hair-cutting industry?
What research have you done into what it takes to make a good haircut?

------
dban10YComb
Perhaps it would be good to just do something with augmented reality, head
set, for the person cutting the hair and give them guidance. I think that
would be better. As well you don't really have to deal with lawsuits when
something goes wrong. Do you have a link to a video or picture of a mock up
prototype?

~~~
theforceawakens
Thanks for the feedback. That's a great idea!

Our goal is to make it super simple, and eliminate any manual labor.

Sorry no picture yet. We are hoping to release s video of the mock with the
tech specs before the 04/27 deadline.

------
systemtrigger
Hair cutting is a huge market, your idea sounds novel, and you seem like you
have the insight and know-how to invent a disruptive tool. If the results of
your machine are comparable to Great Clips, and the cost is reasonable, and
the device is simple to operate, you could conceivably eclipse Flowbee's
market share within 4 or 5 years. On the other hand, if the quality is worse
than a below average haircut and the variety of the available cuts is small,
and the device is clumsy to use -- then until you fix those issues (which
could take many years I would imagine) attracting customers and investors
might be difficult (That is, unless you know a secret I do not.)

So with safety. An automated cutting machine that operates on human heads
might be a significant legal liability. Your engineering would need to nail
the tolerances just so to minimize the risk of injury. But you have thought of
that. I trust you will test your machine on cheap wigs and mannequin heads
before you give yourself that crew cut.

In this space there appear to be 1 patent
([http://www.google.com/patents/US4602542](http://www.google.com/patents/US4602542))
and several patent applications (e.g.
[http://www.google.com/patents/US20140137714](http://www.google.com/patents/US20140137714),
[http://www.google.com/patents/WO2013096572A1](http://www.google.com/patents/WO2013096572A1),
[http://www.google.com/patents/WO2015063651A1](http://www.google.com/patents/WO2015063651A1),
[http://www.google.com/patents/WO2015067484A1](http://www.google.com/patents/WO2015067484A1)).
Don't let this deter you. Just be aware there might be legal claims on your
invention.

In 2010 a Japanese company called Robo-Chop planned to open a robot barbershop
in a UK mall
([http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/news/6242617.Hair_cutting_ro...](http://www.bucksfreepress.co.uk/news/6242617.Hair_cutting_robot_to_be_pioneered_in_Eden/)).
I can find no relevant search results about them today. It might be useful to
know what happened to Robo-Chop.

Enough pragmatism. I respect your idea and ambition, and it sounds like you
know what you are doing. Good luck on your MVP/Beta.

------
Jack000
As described this seems like it would be really difficult to implement.

Why not a kinect peripheral that tracks a networked hair trimmer. Depending on
the position of the trimmer, it turns on/off to avoid overcutting.

I cut my own hair sometimes with an adjustable trimmer, and the hardest part
is getting the length right at the back of your head.

------
outofband
Prior art:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lgluqEiQow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lgluqEiQow)

------
rhc2104
Other commenters have mentioned safety, but if you can execute safety really
well, this could work for toddlers, since they can stay still during a
haircut.

~~~
jamesjyu
You mean can't, right?

------
wehadfun
Ha. This was probably the funniest one!

~~~
theforceawakens
:) It's a real problem. One you probably had as well (Regardless of Gender,
Age, Race..)

Look forward to any feedback you might have. Thanks.

~~~
wehadfun
Yea it will be an even realer problem when this thing malfunctions.

~~~
theforceawakens
IPL is one way (which we'll be using) to eliminate potential dangers with
blades/scissors:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intense_pulsed_light](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intense_pulsed_light)

------
weixiyen
take my money already.

